# What do you snack on?



## almost witty (Feb 28, 2018)

The Diabetes.UK page for snacks lists, amongst other things, biscuits. which seems a trifle odd if you're trying to lower your sugar/carb intake... 

So what snacks would you recommend or actually use?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2018)

Nuts and/or cheese!


----------



## almost witty (Feb 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Nuts and/or cheese!


But too much salt in the nuts, and too much fat in the cheese, surely?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2018)

almost witty said:


> But too much salt in the nuts, and too much fat in the cheese, surely?


Nuts don't have to be salted - walnuts are particularly good for you  Also, fat isn't really the problem that we've been told it is for the past 30 years or so, they are now coming round to the realisation that it's excess carbs at the root of our problems, ever since we were told to go low fat


----------



## Drummer (Feb 28, 2018)

Nothing.
I eat one meal early and another one late, then I have the whole day to do things.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not sure which page it was but Diabetes UK cover more than just Type 2 diabetes.  I'm Type 1 and if I want a biscuit I'll press buttons on the pump for it and have one.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 28, 2018)

Actually, some cheeses can be quite salty too.  Nuts are very good as they had some very useful minerals and oils in them.

Protein snacks can be useful too - chicken pieces, etc.  The only downside being you need a fridge to keep them in unless you like those dried meats strips (which I don't).


----------



## Dave W (Feb 28, 2018)

Celery sticks stuffed with duck pate or crunchy peanut butter along with a few pickles are rather nice. (I've just had some  )


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 28, 2018)

Celery with peanut butter


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 28, 2018)

Dave W said:


> Celery sticks stuffed with duck pate or crunchy peanut butter along with a few pickles are rather nice. (I've just had some  )


Snap. I hadn't seen your reply, got distracted while typing


----------



## Dave W (Feb 28, 2018)

Other options that I often have:
Cold meats either on their own or with peanut butter. Lettuce (romaine lettuce is particularly good) as a wrap. Olives in various forms - I love them stuffed with garlic. Sun dried tomatoes. Pickled onions/gherkins. Smoked salmon. Pates - though check the carbs as they vary. Pickled herring (various options). Prawns either on their own or in a prawn cocktail.
Just mix and match to suit your taste and give you variety.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

Just to back up the salt & fat argument, if on a low carb diet, we need more salt to reduce the risk of cramps.  A very low carb diet can cause cramps apparently.  And fat does not cause raised cholesterol, it's the carbs that do that.  Carbs also cause a fatty liver, not fat.  Stick to natural fats in dairy such as cheese, butter & cream.  Avoid processed foods.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just to back up the salt & fat argument, if on a low carb diet, we need more salt to reduce the risk of cramps.  A very low carb diet can cause cramps apparently.


I find this very interesting.  I've been finding I've been getting a lot more cramps in my legs since I switched to low carb.  I didn't know salt helped with that!  Is there anything else that helps as well.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheese, cheese and more cheese. If that isn't satisfying then maybe a little more cheese.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

almost witty said:


> The Diabetes.UK page for snacks lists, amongst other things, biscuits. which seems a trifle odd if you're trying to lower your sugar/carb intake...
> 
> So what snacks would you recommend or actually use?


Low carbs !  I don't care WHO from Duk says biscuits but BAD news. If I am going low bg fine.  SEAFOOD


----------



## Amigo (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I find this very interesting.  I've been finding I've been getting a lot more cramps in my legs since I switched to low carb.  I didn't know salt helped with that!  Is there anything else that helps as well.



Me too Mark, I’ve had to put the odd banana back into my diet for the potassium. Sometimes you need a low sugar ‘sport’ type drink to balance your electrolyte levels. I also take a magnesium supplement because I have very bad cramps.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 1, 2018)

I believe potasium you can also get from Avocado and Spinach.  Might add magnesium and some isotonic drinks as well when I do shopping.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I find this very interesting.  I've been finding I've been getting a lot more cramps in my legs since I switched to low carb.  I didn't know salt helped with that!  Is there anything else that helps as well.


Well, apparently it does.  I haven't suffered from cramps myself but Ive heard from other low carvers that salt reduces cramp issues.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 1, 2018)

There are biscuits and biscuits - TUC only have 2.3g of carbs each, I think, so a couple of those with a chunk of cheese is not at all the same as a Bourbon or a Fig roll.

But I mostly snack on nuts and very dark chocolate (85% cocoa).


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 1, 2018)

My mistake - I checked and it's 2.7g carbs, but still perfectly OK for a snack for someone with diabetes.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 1, 2018)

These comments about snacking could also go down well on the forums in wwwmarijuana.com.


----------

